# Brauche euren Rat : )



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

Hej Hej ich habe etwas zusammen gestellt ich wollte mal fragen ob das was ich da so bischen zsm gebastelt habe ob das reicht für bf3 aufnehmen etc. hier mal die liste : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdd35393a63e38d2a259900f50662784ae7209db73


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Wieso eröffnest du ständig neue Threads? Geht´s noch?
Zusammenstellung ist O.K., wobei ich eher die kaufen würde:VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7950 3GBD5-2DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet bei Caseking 20€ mehr und ist besser.


----------



## ich111 (22. August 2012)

Ich würde sagen: ja

Ich persönlich würde den LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland als Monitor nehmen.

PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2312HM
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN


----------



## Redbull0329 (22. August 2012)

Sieht gut aus, kannst du so kaufen. Battlfield 3 läuft damit in Full-HD, nur im Multiplayer könnte es ratsam sein auf MSAA zu verzichten.


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

Muss GeForce-Lover zustimmen! Die Zusammenstellung passt soweit, aber nimm die HD7950!
Und hör auf dauernd neue Threads zu eröffnen!

Vielleicht wäre ein Mod so lieb und würde die zusammenführen?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

Sehe ich genau so wie GeForce. Du kannst doch nicht immer wieder nen neuen Thread für denselben Schei... aufmachen. Dat gibt Schimpfe von den Mods und tüss.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

So, und während ich weg war, hat er bestimmt einen neuen Thread eröffnet
Der Monitor passt auch soweit.
Aber der (in dem Fall Recht geringe) Aufpreis zur HD 7870 lohnt schon, da die 7950 einfach die bessere Karte ist und VTX3D eines der Besten Designs hat.


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2203ff37bc1cdd1ebe5d5e5ed80a3233d298f8bff500e

So gut  ? D:


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

Von mir aus ja.

Link SSD : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Ich krieg immer noch ne HD 7870 angezeigt.
Is da jez ne 7950 drin???


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

ja  ist es


----------



## ich111 (22. August 2012)

Is der LG drin?


----------



## Jeanboy (22. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer noch ne HD 7870 angezeigt.
> Is da jez ne 7950 drin???


 

Bei mir ist eine 7770 drin


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

kann man das auch alles jetzt so zsm bauen oder passen da welche sachen iwi nicht zsm ?

siehst jetzt die graka ? 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200615610fa5ba2d0122a65fb548b6fa6269bace84ce

Und noch eine frage wie sieht das aus mit W-lan kann man da iwas einbauen ?


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

Passt alles zusammen . Aber, mom bekommst Du ne Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Das ist mal ein geiles P/L Verhältnis. Fast nen Hunni billiger .

Wäre sehr zu überdenken.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Nein, aber wenn die VTX3D HD 7950 drin ist, kannste so kaufen!
Und wenn du mal wieder ins Forum kommst, bitte nicht so viele Threads, das is voll unübersichtlich!
Baust du selber? Wenn nicht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

@ Rosi: bei Caseking is die HD 7950 35€ teurer: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-Edition V2, 3072 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

Freund baut für mich Und die hab ich jetzt als graka http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DC2-3GD5-V2-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## Jeanboy (22. August 2012)

Bei mir ist die drin: 1024MB XFX Radeon HD 7770 Dual Fan 1000M Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 

 


Schick mal den Link zur Graka...


----------



## Legacyy (22. August 2012)

Bei MF immer Warenkorb löschen und dann den Link noch mal aufrufen. Sonst ist da noch ne alte Konfig drin 
Passt so mit Rosi's 7870, kaufen 

P.S. der 3. Thread in 2 Tagen .. das hat bisher noch keiner geschafft


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220c85625c3f598b2ecf98e9d83791458c21c70450048 hier jetzt alles komplett nomma ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Ich hatte die drin: 2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Was ein Fail, 3 verschiedene GraKas in einem PC

Wenn HD 7950, dann VTX3D, du beratungsresistenter Sturkopf!


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

Die Graka ist aber drin 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7950 DC2-3GD5-V2 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Ja, is O.K., aber diw VTX3D is besser.

P.S.: Noch nie hat mich ne Kaufberatung so angestrengt.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. August 2012)

3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Nimm die, da sparst du nochmal


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Ja, sagen wir ihm schon seit 2Tagen/3Threads, aber er kommt immer wieder mit was neuem. Aber die VTX3D is sehr gut.


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

Danke an euch für die Hilfe hab jetzt mien pc Zusammen soorry für das ganze nerven :*  Aber ihr seit eine gute hilfe  Danke! so bin penn haut rein


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

Der Hit ist die 7950 von GeForce : Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » VTX3D RADEON HD 7950 X-Edition V2, 3072 MB DDR5, PCIe 3.0, miniDP


----------



## GeForce-Lover (22. August 2012)

Welche GraKa nimmst du jetzt???


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

Ahhh Wait noch 1 Frage  reicht das Netzteil  ?


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

Vielleicht bringt es etwas, wenn ich sie ihm auch noch empfehle 

Also nimm die VTX3D HD7950

EDIT: Ja, das reicht, aber welche Grafikkarte nimmst du jetzt ?


----------



## flammen17 (22. August 2012)

ich nehm diese Vtx bla 7950 

ist gut jetzt


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2012)

Hier wird noch ganz wer anders böse.



> ist gut jetzt


 


> Jaaa , Mama mach ich





> yoyo ; )



Sollte ein vierter Thread zum Thema oder weitere absolut unnötige Doppelposts - zudem mit Spam - erstellt werden, dann gibt es eine rote Karte. Es sollte ja nicht so schwierig sein die Forenregeln in ihren Grundfesten zu beachten, oder? Lustig ist das Ganze auf jeden Fall nicht so wirklich.


----------



## flammen17 (23. August 2012)

Ich hab nochmal eine frage ist das jetzt auch alles kompatibel  mit einander? 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2203a69c6a28d231e08019110620f84c18fddbef3d000


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

Ob der Monitor was taugt: 

Aber der Rest sieht prima aus


----------



## flammen17 (23. August 2012)

was fürn monitor emphielst du mir ? : )


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B005LN1JEC/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

oder : PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS235P-BN

Gruß
Rosigatton


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23"  oder  ASUS VS248H, 24"

Oder noch besser, Du gehst mal in einen Elektronikfachmarkt zum "probeschauen". Denn die individuellen Vorlieben sind bei Monitoren recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## flammen17 (23. August 2012)

gibts da nicht noch eine billigare variante? möchte gern unter 1000 bleiben


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

Einen guten Monitor benutzt man gerne mal ein paar Jahre. Da würde ich jetzt nicht wegen 20 oder 30€ rumtun.


----------



## flammen17 (23. August 2012)

okay  dann noch mal danke : )

ich nehm den  Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23"


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

Gute Entscheidung  Damit wirst Du sicher viel Spaß haben


----------



## Rosigatton (23. August 2012)

Von mir auch viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen .

Wie Softy schon schrieb : Feedback ist hier Pflicht.

Gruß
Rosigatton


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. August 2012)

Unglaublich...
Er hat KEINEN neuen Thread eröffnet


----------



## soth (23. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Unglaublich...
> Er hat KEINEN neuen Thread eröffnet


 
Ja, muss den Anderen zustimmen! Die Zusammenstellung sieht super aus!


----------



## flammen17 (23. August 2012)

okay Danke ; ) ja , Forcce


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. August 2012)

GeForce, wenn ich bitten dürfte

O.K., das is jetzt 

Aber wie gesagt, die Zusammenstellung is gut.


----------



## flammen17 (23. August 2012)

yoyo die reicht aucht jetzt für bf3 und alles ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. August 2012)

Ja, das reicht locker.


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2012)

Offtopic und Spam wurden erneut entfernt, der Threadersteller durfte sich über Post freuen!


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

Ich habe etwas verändert ist das jetzt noch alles komletiebel und passt das alles kann man gleich los legen ? sorry wenn ich nerve : )
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220cf49b5bbcec2c07183ad04654963b21e7879d1a406


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Was hast du jetzt gemacht ? Nur den i7 3770s rein, an Stelle des 3450 ?

Das ist absoluter Käse! Der kostet viel zu viel!

Wenn du Multithreading brauchst, nimm einen Xeon!


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

schick link  : )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Ich stimme zu, nimm den Xeon, du Sturkopf. Wieso lässt du dich überhaupt beraten, wenn du eh alles anders machst?

http://geizhals.de/781378


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

wenn ich ein link hätte würd ich es ja machen meckertante


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Siehe Edit.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:


> schick link  : )



: Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

Gut so ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e9904e2a462d478f970c53cc79227f9f8e4d7ebaaf


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ob das Gehäuse was taugt  Aber der Rest sieht gut aus


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2012)

Dann brauchst Du noch einen Lüfter für Dein Case, da ist nur einer drinne.


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

okay Danke


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

Adi schick ein guten lüfter : ) bitte


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Gehäuse: Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP), Zalman Z11 Plus | Geizhals Deutschland
einmal schlicht, einmal hässlich


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

okay ich nehm den schlichten


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Wie definierst du schlicht(sry dass ich frage, aber nachdem was du so gebracht hast, muss das sein)

P.S.: das Shinobi hat noch keine Lüfter.


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Hey, vielleicht wird das ja wirklich noch etwas, oder er wirft in 10min wieder etwas um


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Die Core Variante hat aber gar keine Gehäuselüfter installiert  --> Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-WWNK2-RP), BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/dunkelblau (BFC-SNB-150-WWNDB-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Ich weiß, hab aber nit dran gedacht.
Ich sollte weniger fernsehen, wenn ich on bin.


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

So das reicht doch für gaming mit bf3 aufnehmen und etc. odeR ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22049d5aa1f58baa921f10361288cf1ad2c97a150b0ba


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Ja, aber vom Case halt ich immer noch nix


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

ja schick halt ein guten   und so wie das jetzt im warenkorb ist kann man das so zsm bauen ?


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2012)

Wenn Du dabei bleibst, Produktvergleich be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026), be quiet! Silent Wings PWM, 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL023), Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) | G.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Ja, das geht.


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

okay pack ich jetzt auch noch drauf


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Ich wär trotzdem für´s Shinobi.


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

was ist das  ?
Was soll ich jetzt für ein gehäuse nehmen für die ganzen sachen wo alles rein geht ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Shinobi, solides Gehäuse, gut verarbeitet, wird hier oft empfohlen : Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 weiß/schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-WWNK2-RP) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2012)

Oder das Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## flammen17 (24. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220094e98ecf2603458cbfb378655f98d4b2b579373fd ich kauf das jetzt so danke für die hilfe : )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

*Kopf auf Tisch hau*

Er hat es schon wieder getan. Gefragt und doch was anderes gemacht. da fragt man sich: Wofür lassen sich solche Leute eigentlich beraten?


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2012)

Beim Zalman-Case hast Du in der Front aber keinen USB3-Anschluß.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Wenn Zalman: Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Oh mann, es nimmt kein Ende

Lasst ihn doch das Zalman Gehäuse kaufen! Ist zwar beschi.... 

Nein mal ernsthaft, wenn ihm das Teil gefällt soll er es kaufen!


----------



## Softy (24. August 2012)

Das Zalman Z9 finde ich für den Preis prima, wenn man kein Front USB3 benötigt. Außerdem sind 4 Lüfter vorinstalliert, die extra Lüfter kannst Du dann also weglassen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Aber ich kann es nit mit ansehen, wenn sich Leute solchen Mist kaufen, wieso nit gleich ein Komplettsystem?

@ Softy: USB3 is mittlerweile Standard.


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Ja, aber USB3.0 ist immer noch nicht weit verbreitet, sprich ohne entsprechende Hardware bringt es nicht wirklich etwas!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

naja, ich hab einiges an USB 3.


----------



## soth (24. August 2012)

Das bringt dem TE reichlich wenig 
Ich setz da ja lieber auf eSATA, aber egal....

Wenn er kein USB3.0 will/braucht, soll er das Zalman Z9 nehmen, wenn er unbedingt möchte!
Ansonsten eins der bereits empfohlenen!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Ja, aber USB3.0 ist immer noch nicht weit verbreitet, sprich ohne entsprechende Hardware bringt es nicht wirklich etwas!


 Sollte nur heißen, dass es das auch gibt, intensive USB3 nutzung...


ansonsten das Z9


----------



## Adi1 (24. August 2012)

Ich schmeiss mein Gehäuse nicht aller zwei Jahre weg. Deswegen habe ich dieses Jahr auf einen USB3-Anschluß Wert gelegt.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Ansonsten kann man ja auch einfach ein USB3-Panel nach- oder dazukaufen: Sharkoon USB 3.0 Frontpanel B, 3.5" Multifunktionspanel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

* Alles komplatibel und sofort Zusammbau bar? 				*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_...8d4b2b579373fd Und 
Reicht das für problemloses gaming ?​


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

ja, aber ein Gehäuse mit USB3 wäre besser.

*UND HÖR ENDLICH AUF, STÄNDIG NEUE THREADS ZU ERÖFFNEN!!!!!*


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

ist das schlimm wenn der nur 2.0 hat ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

Nö, aber veraltet.


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

okay


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. August 2012)

Gehäuse würde ich zu einem Thermaltake Commander MS-III, eher zu einem Sharkoon T28, einem Xigmatek Asgard Pro oder du machst dich mit einem Fractal Arc Midi Tower über Jahre hinweg glücklich 

Wenn noch ein paar Euronen da sind kannst du dir mit einem EKL Alpenföhn Sella den PC sauleise machen


----------



## Jeanboy (26. August 2012)

Kannst auch USB 3.0 Frontpanel kaufen: BitFenix 2x USB 3.0 Softouch Front Panel schwarz, 5.25", Multifunktionspanel (BFA-U3-KS2525-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22073e74e81e4beef0ddb49451467f93ab53c3e6e20a8 so alles gut und kompatibel ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

Ja, kannste so kaufen.


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

und auch gleich alles zusammen bauen und los gamen ?


----------



## Jeanboy (26. August 2012)

Ja, passt so, aber ich würde bei dem Premium PC auch das Non + ultra Netzteil einbauen 

be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder

be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wenn du ein Betriebssystem + Treiber  + Game installiert hast, ja


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

reicht meins nicht oder was ? ^^


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. August 2012)

Nonplusultra? *DAS?!* Ich darf ja wohl bitten...

OCZ Fatal1ty 1000W ATX 2.2 (OCZFTY1000W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, siehe





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pGybo9uqvI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Das Pure Power reicht dicke, alles darüber ist einfach nur Luxus und nicht nötig. Wenn man es hat, schön, aber brauchen? Nein.


----------



## Jeanboy (26. August 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:


> reicht meins nicht oder was ? ^^



Doch, klar reicht das.

die anderen beiden wären aber effizienter, hochwertigere Komponenten und längere Garantie.
Wenn das Geld aber nicht mehr ausreicht, nimm das Pure Power 


Edit: @ Redbull

Ein guter Kaufberater muss auch übertreiben


----------



## flammen17 (26. August 2012)

Ich hab ka ob ich das Alles zusammen gebaut bekomme ^^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html

Auch da sind wir zur Stelle


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. August 2012)

Frag uns einfach, das machen wir gerne, wir sind doch alle Freaks


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

Aber wir eröffnen nicht ständig neue Threads


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. August 2012)

Hehehe... Da hast du wahr


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

Und wenn wir dir nicht helfen können, frag hier: Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Redbull0329 (26. August 2012)

Was sollen in letzter Zeit diese ganzen Seitenhiebe auf CB?! Die können doch auch nichts für ihre Zielgruppe


----------



## flammen17 (27. August 2012)

Force ich hab jetzt ein freund der baut zsm und schön noch win7 ultimate drauf ^^


----------



## Legacyy (27. August 2012)

Wozu denn Ultimate? Mehr als Home Premium brauch kein normaler Anwender und das bekommt man für günstige 40€


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. August 2012)

Seh ich ahnlich.
Wenn dann Professional. Vorteile von Ultimate: Festplattenverschlüsselung, die man in ca. 10s geknackt hat.
Und du kannst jederzeit die Systemsprache wechseln.

Wobei für´n Normalbenutzer auch HP reicht.
Ultimate is Geldverschwendung...


----------



## flammen17 (27. August 2012)

Ich zahl dafür nichts ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (27. August 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:


> Ich zahl dafür nichts ^^


 
Sowas hören wir hier echt ungern...

40 Euro für ein gutes Betriebssystem ist echt nicht die Welt


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Welches Ding ist besser für gaming und aufnehmen und video bearbeitung?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

Was machst du als Videobearbeitung?

Zum Gaming der i5.
Zum rendern der Xeon.

Der i7 ist sinnlos...


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

bischen schnneiden paar effekte und so und halt gaming


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Professionell, oder eher so ab und zu Hobby mäßig Videobearbeitung?


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

von beiden ein bisschen ich möchte bloß so wissen in welches ding ich investieren soll : )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

i5, dann wäre der Xeon rausgeworfenes Geld


----------



## Legacyy (28. August 2012)

Stimmt, in dem Fall ist der i5 die beste Wahl


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Okay danke könntet ihr mir noch ein link schincken zu einen guten i5 ? bitte


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

passt jetzt das alles so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220aa586f87733e4da169c715ef9e607681a84ed0c12d mit genug Watt,Netzteil
reicht zum gaming bf3 etc. und gleichzeitig aufnehmen gut zur video bearbeitung skypen etc und alles sofort zsm bau bar ?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

CPU reicht diese hier: Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Den Bullguard-Abofallen-Adware-Scheiß würde ich rausnehmen, dann sieht das alles sehr geschmeidig aus


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

Nöö, mit dem Sella is nix mit OC, da muss min. ein EKL Brocken her, besser Macho.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

Zum Übertakten würde ich einen EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder Scythe Mugen3 nehmen, außerdem ist dann ein Z77 Board notwendig, z.B. das Asrock Z77 Pro3. Und natürlich der i5-3570K.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

Eher den Brocken


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Bitte einfach ein link schicken mit den namen kann ich nichts anfangen sorry : )


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:


> Bitte einfach ein link schicken mit den namen kann ich nichts anfangen sorry : )



mindfactory hat so eine Echtzeit-Suchfunktion. Einfach mal "Brocken" eingeben  (Ohne "" )


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Ich habs jetzt so https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f6fa843bc4f4715a2deead07a6e5feb02ece14168e  gut ?


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

Wenn Du das Board noch gegen das ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, austauschst, passt alles


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Der Brocken ist aber ganz schön teuer.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

30€ ist doch OK


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Laut Webseite kostet der 39€.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

Und das nennen die noch Sonderpreis.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

Achso. Ja da musst Du nur ein paar Stunden warten, dann liegt der wieder bei 30€


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

So gut jetzt  ?https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220632e31ca57d921dbc370bcf7ef5f8f1566d27e1a9d


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Achso. Ja da musst Du nur ein paar Stunden warten, dann liegt der wieder bei 30€


 
Aber nicht bis nach Mitternacht warten.


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Ich hab die SSD getauscht passt immer noch alles ? https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200118ae4dc8d24ceec231a02712482431a97b56e0d4


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

NEIN! OCZ hat Ausfallraten unter alles Sau, die 830 is besser.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Die OCZ taugt nichts und nimm das Straight E9. Wenn dir das CM 480 zu teuer ist kannst du das E9 450 Watt nehmen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

@ Tresh: Hattest du nicht mal ne OCZ?


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Links bitte ^^


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> @ Tresh: Hattest du nicht mal ne OCZ?


 
Das war die Vertex 4.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. August 2012)

Components returns rates (5) (page 7: SSDs) - BeHardware


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Force kann ich nichts mit anfangen xD

Ich bräuchte jetzt ein Link für eine gute SSD und für ein ausreichendes Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle
450W be quiet! Straight Power E9 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Ich soll vom freund fragen ob das Netzteil lohnt ^^ 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## ich111 (28. August 2012)

Für welche Hardware? Generell ist es ein solides NT.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Das L8 kannst du auch nehmen. Das Straight ist aber effizienter und bietet eine bessere Garantie. Außerdem sind die Kabel länger.


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

halt so wie meine liste https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2202e7ffb86182c4c9f7fd1366ca2f8110418b912c3bc ob es zu übertrieben ist oder nicht  oder halt das ein 450watt reicht  Soll ich von freun fragen alles ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (28. August 2012)

Perfekte Zusammenstellung . Meinen Segen hast Du .


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2012)

Kannst du so nehmen.


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Okay danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Softy (28. August 2012)

Wenn Du noch ein paar € erübrigen kannst, würde ich das http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-be-quiet--Straight-Power-CM-E9-80--Gold.html mit Kabelmanagment nehmen. Ansonsten --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flammen17 (28. August 2012)

Ja normal Danke ^^


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

Kann man auch für 500euro ein einigermaßen guten gamer pc bekommen für aufnehmen und gamen auf höchstes gibt es da eine möglichkeit ?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Dann musst du aber Abstriche machen.
Eine brauchbare Gamer Grafikkarte kostet um 150€.


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

Gibt es hier vielleicht ein theard wo leute alte gamer pc verkaufen oder  so etwas ?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Nein. Nur der Marktplatz und dazu hast du noch keinen Zugang.


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

Warum nicht ?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Weil du 2 Monate registriert sein musst und 100 Posts auf dem Counter brauchst.


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

wie behindert


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

ich brauch iwi ein billigen guten gamer pc + monitor  kann man da iwas machen  ?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Wie hoch ist Dein Budget?


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Du kannst einen i3 samt B75 Board samt AMD 7770 kaufen. Wenn du noch solche Dinge wie Festplatte oder Laufwerk liegen hast wäre das möglich.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

Ja, sparen


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

lohnt der i3 ?
Fesplatte hab ich zwar aber keine guten dinger bei einem pc ist plantine durchbrannt und der andere ist oldi


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Mit dem i3 kannst Du gut spielen


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2012)

Für um 100€ die beste CPU die du bekommen kannst und voll spieletauglich.


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

Ich brauch iwas zwischen 700-900euro   : )
Oder jemand hat iwas gutes zu vk an gamer pc


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

Du hast doch jetzt gefühlte 23896 Empfehlungen bekommen . Poste doch bitte nochmal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung .


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

sorry aber kommt mir bischen teuer vor und so ;D https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/f79af7220b463cf45917798947b178aa185ebd054054057de09


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Mach mal das :dáumen: weg.


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

hab isch schon


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

Und den Korb veröffentlichen .


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b463cf45917798947b178aa185ebd054054057de09  daaa


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

i5-3450 + Asrock B75 Pro3. Den Brocken dann weglassen, und als Grafikkarte dann halt eine HD7870 oder HD7850. Die SSD kannst Du auch erstmal weglassen, die kannst Du später leicht nachrüsten.


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

kann du mal eine liste machen ? : )


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

reicht sowas nicht auch hab ich mal so gefunden bei ebay Gamer Aufrüst-PC AMD FX4100 4x 3.60GHz 8 GB AMD Radeon HD6770 "A92 Hydra" | eBay


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

Meine Zusammenstellung . Kaufen und zocken bis der Arzt kommt  : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e43faba3944c826fdcb578b2f190d54833d1ab1276 

Willst Du was für 700 - 900,- Euro, oder willst Du Aa/Kot?  Oder was willst Du überhaupt?


----------



## Jeanboy (30. August 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:


> reicht sowas nicht auch hab ich mal so gefunden bei ebay Gamer Aufrüst-PC AMD FX4100 4x 3.60GHz 8 GB AMD Radeon HD6770 "A92 Hydra" | eBay


 
Das Teil ist alt und schlecht...


----------



## flammen17 (30. August 2012)

:d:d:d:d:d:


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e43faba3944c826fdcb578b2f190d54833d1ab1276


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e43faba3944c826fdcb578b2f190d54833d1ab1276



Kaufen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. August 2012)

Ja, des is gut.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. August 2012)

Ich glaube, der TE macht ne schöpferische Denkpause  .


----------



## Softy (30. August 2012)

Oder er bestellt schon


----------



## Jeanboy (30. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der TE macht ne schöpferische Denkpause  .


 
Er bereitet grad den nächsten Thread vor


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

D ne ne aber ich hab eine frage reicht der für bf dayZ gta5 aufnehmen cutten und etc. TOP AMD GAMER PC::::::WASSERGEKÜHLT:::::REISUBDATE BEI ABHOLUNG in Nordfriesland - Husum | PCs | eBay Kleinanzeigen ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Nein.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

:o warum nicht ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Die CPU ist alt und schnell war die noch nie. Die GraKa is veraltet und die H60 is laut.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

lohnt es das ding zu kaufen und alkes nach und nach aus zu bessern ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Nein, das wird zu teuer. Was neues is im Endeffekt günstiger UND besser.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

ich hab aber voll kb ùber 1000 euro raus zu hauen D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Das reichen 500€.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

dann mach mal ein gamer pc für 500


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. September 2012)

Naja, für 750 Euro hat er einen PC, mit dem er alles auf hoch spielen kann.
Mit 500 Euro wirds da sehr eng.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. September 2012)

Kauf das Teil blos nicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Das is aber auch kein "Gamer -PC", den du da gefunden hat. Eher Verarsche. Mit 750€ zaubern wir dir was richtig geiles hin.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

ja bastelt mal was billiges bitte zusammen das billigste was geht womit ich halt alles machen kann was ich geschrieben habe


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

In 10 min fertig


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

750€ hört sivh gut an :'), okay


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Bin fertig. Is sogar weniger. Wunschliste vom 17.09.2012, 21:57 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

sieht gut aus  muss bloß alles einzelnt kaufen auf jeder website


----------



## Jeanboy (17. September 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  muss bloß alles einzelnt kaufen auf jeder website


 
Nö. Rechnest ein bisschen zusammen, wo du was bestellst. Das sind dann maximal 2-3 Shops


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. September 2012)

Sieht doch sehr gut aus.


@TE:  Wieso das denn?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Genau.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

okay danke


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Bitte.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

aber iwi ein gebrauchter gamer pc tuts doch auch   oder lohnt Imac ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Nein, bloß kein Mac. Und gebraucht wird schwer.


----------



## flammen17 (17. September 2012)

:o Okay mhm ich schau trotzdem mal nach gebrauchten pc und dann frag ich dich einfach


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. September 2012)

Gebraucht ist immer soeine Sache
Und Imac ist um zocken das schlimmste was es gint


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. September 2012)

Ok. Kannst aber eigentlich alle fragen, die das hier öfters machen.


----------



## flammen17 (18. September 2012)

Reicht der für Bf3 skyrim DayZ Gta5 aufnehmen etc. ?  gamer pc game komplett Set mit monitor TFT Computer Rechner AMD FX 8120 8GB RAM | eBay


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Nö. Die aktuellen AMD sind schlechter als die alten Phenom II.


----------



## flammen17 (18. September 2012)

Andere sagen aber ja , das es reicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Wer behauptet denn den Müll?

Dass is ne GT 630, ne Office GraKa!


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. September 2012)

Das Problem ist vor allem die gt630. Das ist eine Office und Multimedia Karte und zum zocken nicht geeignet. 

Das die FX langsamer als die alten Phenom II sind, stimmt nicht. Sie sind zwar pro Takt langsamer, insgesamt allerdings doch etwas schneller.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Nee, in Games lahmer. In Anwendungen schneller.


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wer behauptet denn den Müll?



Na der Verkäufer, wer würde einen denn sonst so anlügen, nur damit der PC da verkauft wird?

Kauf das Ding also bloß nicht. 
Der ist zum zocken ungeeignet und der Grafikspeicher sagt absolut nichts über die Leistung der Karte aus.


----------



## flammen17 (18. September 2012)

Also nicht kaufen wegen der graka  ?  die reicht doch für bf3 aufnehmen etc.


----------



## flammen17 (18. September 2012)

KOMPLETT PC System AMD X2 260 2x3,2 GHz 4GB RAM Windows 7 64BIT 21,5" TFT | eBay   reicht der ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. September 2012)

flammen17 schrieb:
			
		

> KOMPLETT PC System AMD X2 260 2x3,2 GHz 4GB RAM Windows 7 64BIT 21,5" TFT | eBay   reicht der ?




Nein. Nie im Leben.
Zocken mit einem DualCore ?

Hat ein AMD HD3000 Onboard Chip.


----------



## flammen17 (18. September 2012)

ich möcht einfach nur ein billigen schon kompletten pc + monitor  der halt gta5 dayZ bf3 aufnehmen etc. kann gibt es nicht iwo gute komplett pc`s ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Nee, Komplett-PC´s sind fast nie gut. Lass dir bei Hardwareversand was bauen.


----------



## flammen17 (18. September 2012)

schick mal link pls ; )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

Die Zusammenstellung von gestern plus bauen bei HWV.de.


----------

